# High School Football - 9/14



## Rob4bama (Sep 14, 2012)

Took some advice from members and maybe it paid off.  

1.  

IMG_88282980 by rob4bama, on Flickr


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice shot, though your white balance is a bit yellow.  

Is that Camden County GA?  If so, they're so good it's absurd.


----------



## Rob4bama (Sep 14, 2012)

Not GA.  This is Plainview Bears in Rainsville, AL, vs. the Pisgah Eagles.  Does this one look a little better?




IMG_88282991 by rob4bama, on Flickr


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 14, 2012)

White balance looks better, but the picture is a bit crooked.


----------



## Rob4bama (Sep 14, 2012)

IMG_88282997 by rob4bama, on Flickr


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd probably crop everything just to the right of the 'G' out.  Would make your subject your prominent and cut out the clutter of the ref and lineman not doing anything.


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 14, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> I'd probably crop everything just to the right of the 'G' out.  Would make your subject your prominent and cut out the clutter of the ref and lineman not doing anything.



I disagree here. Both the ref and linemen are looking at the subject. So when you look at them, their line of sight leads you back to the subject.


----------



## EW1066 (Sep 15, 2012)

I agree with Ballistics ! I have always been told that when you shoot something in motion, from the side, it's usually best leave it some space in the direction of travel so it has "somewhere to go". Always makes my airshow pics look better. And this shot is one heck of an airshow.

EDUB


----------



## TonysTouch (Sep 15, 2012)

I would crop it to the goal line partly due to the ref's third arm. It bugs me.


----------



## TonysTouch (Sep 15, 2012)

EW1066 said:


> I agree with Ballistics ! I have always been told that when you shoot something in motion, from the side, it's usually best leave it some space in the direction of travel so it has "somewhere to go". Always makes my airshow pics look better. And this shot is one heck of an airshow.
> 
> EDUB



I think in is case you don't need to give the player too much lead because the goal line is a finish point. All the really matters for that player is if he is going to break the plane. The ref and extra players in the frame detract from that struggle.


----------



## CMfromIL (Sep 15, 2012)

I like it!  Sell it as is, and give each buyer a free pair of scissors.  Then they can make any 'edit' they feel appropriate.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 15, 2012)

The official and the other player are a distraction. They really don't need to be in the photo, it would have much more impact without them.


----------



## Rob4bama (Sep 16, 2012)

A few images.  Feedback, positive or negative, is welcome.  I want to get better.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 16, 2012)

white balance on all but 5,7 and 8 seems too yellow


----------



## Buckster (Sep 29, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> The official and the other player are a distraction. They really don't need to be in the photo, it would have much more impact without them.



Just a quick shot at it:


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 29, 2012)

You have some editing issues with your selections


----------



## Buckster (Sep 29, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> You have some editing issues with your selections
> View attachment 21576


Look at the original.  I did no editing on that side of the photo/goal line.  I just quickly removed the people to the right side of the photo, not even to a "this is finished work" spec I would use for my own work/publishing.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 29, 2012)

Buckster said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > You have some editing issues with your selections
> ...


I know! It's not you buck, it's the original edit. I just happened to grab the edit you had done cuz that's where I was! Sorry if it sounded like your edit had the problem!!!


----------



## Buckster (Sep 29, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...


Okey dokey!  No worries!  Just wanted to be clear.


----------



## Rob4bama (Sep 29, 2012)

That circled thing is the offensive player behind him - his hand; I didn't edit anything.  That looks really good with the ref and defender gone!


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 6, 2012)

Rob4bama said:


> That circled thing is the offensive player behind him - his hand; I didn't edit anything.  That looks really good with the ref and defender gone!



I think it should be cloned out.


----------

